# bear protection



## ALPHAMAX (Jun 1, 2012)

when deer hunting with bow, and trying to be quite while walking in mtn.laurel/" bear country" what is some of the protection you use in case of walking up on bear. pepper spray,pistol? what would be most effective? we'll this is similar to post I already submitted but wondering how most deal with this situation, I'm not scared of bears it's walking up on one 10'-20' away or in between mother w/cubs or something like that,what should you have/would you do?


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't use anything out of hundreds of bears I have only had one actually charge after I shot it at close range with a 30-06 and one or 2 more bluff charge. I never show fear as I usually charge back they are just like big dogs most of the time and will turn tail and run if you show aggression towards them. Never run or show fear as this is the best way to get attacked.


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Jun 1, 2012)

wow. same if you only have a bow. I carry a 9mm but not sure if it would make situation better or worse. not sure if I could charge back at a bear,wondering if I need a bigger pistol,I've seen and scred away alot of bears that I've seen at a distance, afraid alittle of the day I get all the way up on one. but I like to deer hunt where I hunt so I'll keep goin. just want to prepare for situation.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

As likely a chance of havin a panther or sasquatch attack you.  If you have ever jumped a bear in the woods, they will be 2 counties away before you get your britches cleaned.  Only a few reported cases of blackbear attacks mostly attributed to a sow with cubs.


----------



## John I. Shore (Jun 1, 2012)

You can wear one out with a big stick.  Them lil black bears aren't much of a threat.  

pstrahin hit the nail on the head, odds are you'll be lucky just to get a good look at one, they'll head for safer territory if you spook or walk up on one.  Though Momma's have been known to be aggressive, though few and far between.  

I wouldn't worry bout it, a good walking stick will surfice.

Enjoy the outdoors, bears are cute but they will bite.

John I.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 1, 2012)

Dana Young said:


> I don't use anything out of hundreds of bears I have only had one actually charge after I shot it at close range with a 30-06 and one or 2 more bluff charge. I never show fear as I usually charge back they are just like big dogs most of the time and will turn tail and run if you show aggression towards them. Never run or show fear as this is the best way to get attacked.



This^^^^


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 2, 2012)

Consider this...if you feel you MUST carry something, you may consider pepper spray.  Your chances of being attacked are slim to none, but you can carry a knife as a last resort, and pepper spray can be deployed quietly, so it won't ruin your deer hunt with noise, you won't kill a sow with cubs who might need her in their first year, and if you won't have to report the shot bear and deal with the paperwork if it wasn't modern firearms season.  The average bear encountered in the woods weighs about as much as an eighth grade girl with a few fat rolls.  If it makes is past the spray, which is highly unlikely, you can still use a large knife, or other object to fight.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 2, 2012)

I carry my case pocket knife for now. Last week I walked by a fresh pile of bear crap. Earlier in the day I had heard about all the cases of rabies in north ga in cattle. Now that got me to wondering if bears can get rabies???? I really don't wanna run across one if it does have them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2012)

Bears can get rabies but it is rare according to:

http://rabiesfreeanimals.wordpress.com/mammals/bears/


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 2, 2012)

Dang! I figured it was rare for cows to. That ain't good. Specially since bears are over populated. I bet a few get rabies. They will want to wipe em out.


----------



## Todd71673 (Jun 2, 2012)

I think spray is your best option in an actual charge situation. Making a shot under that kind of pressure might not find the kill spot and you still get messed up by the bear or the DNR. But yeah be big as you can and try to spook it off un til its within 10 yards or so, thats the effective range of a bear spray can. I would also buy a practice can with no "pepper" in it so you can get use to the weapon. I worked in Griz country around Jellystone so it was part of our employee training and if a guest wanted to hike alone without one of our guides I made sure they atleast got to spray a practice can once or twice before I handed them the real thing and sent them off. It really doesn't spray as far as you think it would, but it is effective. AND MAKE SURE YOUR UPWIND! AND NEVER LEAVE IT IN YOUR TRUCK, the ranch owners son had a can explode in his ride and it doesn't get as hot out there as it does hear.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bear Spray = Glock 20 (10mm) with a 15 round mag...







I know, some can grin them down; spank'em with a stick - - I'll stay with my side arm just in case...  He's got a tooth ache or having a bad Bear Day...

*V*


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> Bear Spray = Glock 20 (10mm) with a 15 round mag...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good choice


----------



## 1022 (Jun 6, 2012)

Man you got a bow what else you need to kill a little ole bear?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 7, 2012)

just throw them a hotdog if they get close. ive been between a sow with cubs twice and close enough to spit on sow with cubs, she tore the woods down getting out of there. i could have got her cubs and been gone with them. they wont bother you. ive had them pop teeth at me before when ive got ran into them in a ivy thicket. just hollar at em and they make you a trail out. better off packing a pistol to kill the rattlesnakes.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 8, 2012)

While I know I am more likely to need it in a McDonalds parking lot than in the NGA woods for a bear, I carry either my .40 CZP07 Duty or Taurus .44 magnum when I am scouting and bowhunting.  Once gun season is in, if I am feeling lazy and don't want to tote the bow, I just carry the .44.

I know some say the .40 is not adequate as a bear defense weapon, and I am not a betting man, but I am willing to risk that the state record bear will not try to eat me, and 13 rounds of potent ammo should be adequate in that situation that will likely never happen.

According to a friend who spends way more time in the NGA woods than I get to, the greater dangers are, in no specific order (a) wild hogs (b) snakes (c) finding some dilbert's meth cooker.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 8, 2012)

tree cutter 08 said:


> just throw them a hotdog if they get close. ive been between a sow with cubs twice and close enough to spit on sow with cubs, she tore the woods down getting out of there. i could have got her cubs and been gone with them. they wont bother you. ive had them pop teeth at me before when ive got ran into them in a ivy thicket. just hollar at em and they make you a trail out. better off packing a pistol to kill the rattlesnakes.



and this^^^^^


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Jun 8, 2012)

tree cutter 08 said:


> just throw them a hotdog if they get close. ive been between a sow with cubs twice and close enough to spit on sow with cubs, she tore the woods down getting out of there. i could have got her cubs and been gone with them. they wont bother you. ive had them pop teeth at me before when ive got ran into them in a ivy thicket. just hollar at em and they make you a trail out. better off packing a pistol to kill the rattlesnakes.



sounds good! thanks, which is better to carry with me 9mm w/16 rounds or .40 with 10 rounds


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jun 8, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> Bear Spray = Glock 20 (10mm) with a 15 round mag...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



marlin, what happen to that 460 xvr you were posting about??? i'd think it would be a more effective bear control weapon.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 8, 2012)

I carry a pocket full of rocks.....










and a hotdog.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 10, 2012)

i like to carry a smith 22mag. weights 10.5oz. no sense in totin any more weight up those mountains.


----------



## 1022 (Jun 11, 2012)

tree cutter 08 said:


> i like to carry a smith 22mag. weights 10.5oz. no sense in totin any more weight up those mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find such an animal?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 11, 2012)

smith&wesson 351pd, 7 shot with 2in barrel. most gun stores will have to order one. i love mine, and its a 22mag. id rather have it than a 380 or 9mm


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 13, 2012)

T.P. said:


> I carry a pocket full of rocks.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You would...

*V*


----------



## trial&error (Jul 17, 2012)

Well most times this is all true however there are cases with wounded bears attacking.  Granted this isn't common, but here's the gon article. http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2889&cid=94


----------



## bigelow (Jul 17, 2012)

bowie knife


----------



## NG ALUM (Jul 18, 2012)

As the great Col. Davy Crockett would say...I would highly recommend working on your bear grinnin' , find you a tennessee tooth pick, and get a handheld taser. One of those will work for sure. When you get these three things you will go out looking for them!You'll have that bear BEGGING for MERCY!


----------

